

Hacking the Hedonic Treadmill Part 2: The “Scale Treadmill” - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/hacking-the-hedonic-treadmill-part-2-the-scale-treadmill

======
jerf
Interesting leadup, but even with part 1 it still feels like it adds up to
about 50% of a blog post. I might upvote after part 3 or 4, once they start
tossing around the actual hack ideas.

